# Voluntary Work



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

I am looking for some voluntary work in Dubai (ideally working with children). Does anyone know if working voluntarily for charities entitles you to a residency visa?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,rsd_charity,0,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=topic

Different charities that are in the uae. There are other organizations and opportunities but these are a good start. 

I do not believe there is a charity visa.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are employed by the charity (as a salaried employee), then you can get a residence visa. 

But as Jynx has said, there is no 'volunteer' visa, if you only want to come over to do volunteer work. I think other countries may be a better option if you are looking to do some volunteer work abroad.


----------

